# AVS123 Speakers?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It was suggested I look into these tower speakers. Just curious if anyone here uses them or has used them:
http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=speakers&product=94.1


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Build your own.... you know you want to.


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

What would you like to know? I have had them for a while and know them pretty well. I have a reference set, a rocket set, the Minis, and X series system at my house. Great quality, great sounds, great service, sometimes alittle slow releasing products.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been considering getting one of their 5 channel packages for some time now - sale ends in 2 days!


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

You wont be disappointed. The rockets are great home theater speakers, I am waiting for the new sub. I have a set of reference towers off a H34 tube amp and it has been loved by many well known car audio people.


----------

